# URL des Browsers abfragen



## McMorgen (15. März 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

weiß jemand wie ich die url abfragen kann die im browser adressfeld drin steht?
also nicht den hostname des servers, sondern das was der user eingegeben hat.

ciao McMorgen


----------



## rootssw (16. März 2004)

Hallo!

Solltest du die Adresse zu deinem Script abfragen wollen (also nicht unbedingt das, was in der Adressleiste steht - zum Beispiel bei Frames), geht das über das Array "$_SERVER" (ab Version 4.2).
Beispiel:


```
<?php
echo $_SERVER['REQUEST_URI'];
?>
```

Damit (und mit allen anderen Methoden unter PHP) kann man aber nur die Adresse herausfinden, mit der das Script aufgerufen wird.
Solltest du etwas anderes vor haben (zum Beispiel die Adresse eines Hauptframes heraus zu finden), ist folgendes zu sagen:

Was willst du mit dieser Frage bitte im PHP-Forum?!
Jemand, der auch nur über ein BISSCHEN PHP-Kenntnisse verfügt, weiss doch, dass PHP NUR Serverseitig läuft und man beim Client NICHTS (und jetzt brauch niemand was wegen Cookies oder der gleichen zu posten) verändern kann!
Wenn, müsstest du die Frage wohl im JavaScript-Forum stellen!


----------

